# Unable to set up iwn



## nikolajg (Feb 16, 2012)

*I'm* unable to set up wireless connection against a NETGEAR WNDR3700 router. *I'm* using "WPA2-PSK [AES]" (paste from router config). It works from Windows XP. Im using FreeBSD 9.0 RC2 and *I'm* able to see routers in the neighborhood including my own with:

`# ifconfig wlan0 scan`

Below are file config:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwn5000fw_load="YES"
iwn5150fw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
  ssid="XXX"
  psk="XXX"
}
```

Output from `wpa_supplicant -Dbsd -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dt` gives:

```
State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING
1329414298.725849: wpa_driver_bsd_associate: ssid 'PRUTTEMAND' wpa ie len 22 pairwise 3 group 3 key mgmt 1
1329414298.725858: wpa_driver_bsd_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1
1329414298.725863: wpa_driver_bsd_set_auth_alg alg 0x1 authmode 1
1329414298.725871: wpa_driver_bsd_associate: set PRIVACY 1
1329414298.725910: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
1329414298.725916: EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
1329414298.725920: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
1329414298.725924: EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
1329414298.725927: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
1329414298.725931: EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto
1329414298.725934: EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
1329414308.727144: Authentication with 00:26:f2:e9:cb:d1 timed out.
1329414308.727159: Added BSSID 00:26:f2:e9:cb:d1 into blacklist
1329414308.727165: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
1329414308.727169: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED
```
*It's* a bit difficult to interpret the debug output, I think; without knowing anything Im concerned about the "Unauthorized" part - I can mail more if needed.

Thanks.
Nikolaj G.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 16, 2012)

I use WEP at home and my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf looks as below:

```
network={
  ssid="my ssid"
  key_mgmt=NONE
  wep_key0=my 64-bit HEX password without 0x
  priority=99
}
```

The settings in /etc/rc.conf are the same as yours.

P.S. I was so happy when found out that 9.0 RELEASE added support for iwn driver.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Any reason why you use absolutely-not-secure-at-all WEP?


----------



## vand777 (Feb 16, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Any reason why you use absolutely-not-secure-at-all WEP?



No particular reason. It was a default setup and I just never thought about changing it. Now I'm thinking about it  Will switch to WPA on weekend.


----------



## nikolajg (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi vand777,

Any comments on the debug output - or are you saying that it will work when upgrading from 9.0 RC2 to 9.0 Release?


Thanks.
Nikolaj G.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 22, 2012)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> Hi vand777,
> 
> Any comments on the debug output - or are you saying that it will work when upgrading from 9.0 RC2 to 9.0 Release?
> 
> ...


To be honest with you, I doubt that upgrade to 9.0R will solve the problem.

P.S. I'm not a big pro in WiFi setups for FreeBSD :-( The first (and the only) time I set up WiFi for my FreeBSD was few weeks ago when I discovered that 9.0R supports iwn.


----------



## nikolajg (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. I'll delve into the problem then  Thanks. Nikolaj G.


----------



## diegoshaman (Feb 23, 2012)

*  Can you try to install wicd and wicd-gtk? Make a test..
*  You can connect in another SSID WPA2?


----------



## nikolajg (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey diegoshaman, I'll try wicd-gtk. Another SSID WPA2? It reminds me that I could try to connect to a D-link 655. Thanks, I'll do that. Nikolaj


----------

